# Bastelrezepte



## Trinkgut (17. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären, wie das mit den Bastelrezepten funktioniert? Ich habe Ingi jetzt auf 525 und bei allen paar Ralentpunkten ein Bastelrezept dazu bekommen. Ich warte aber immer noch auf den Teserschocker.

Gibt es eventuell verschiedene Basteleien für Goblin- und Gnomeningis? In der Datenbank finde ich nichts dazu.


----------



## Theopa (17. Dezember 2010)

Gute Frage. Bin 510 und habe den Teeserschocker sehr früh bekommen. Mir fehlt atm noch der Gürtelschild.
Btw, ich bin Gobliningi.


----------



## PhoenixBahamut (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo auch liebe Ingi-Kollegen 

Laut meiner Einschätzung kommen die Bastelrezepte random dazu sobald man irgendetwas herstellt, so hab ich z.B. das Unsichtbarkeits-Addon für den Gürtel so ziemlich als erstes bekommen (den erwähnten Schocker als 3. glaub ich), und zu Skill 523 das Energieschild.
Denke mal da gibt es kein richtiges System hinter, ähnlich wie Glyphenforschung beim Inschriftengelehrten, nur das wir bei jedem Herstellen ne Chance auf die Rezepte haben. Im Zweifelsfall ein wenig Obsidium zusammenkratzen und Bolzen bis zum abwinken machen;
kann man im Zweifelsfall schön zusammen mit unserer Bolzenknarre verwenden ^^

Gnomen- und Gobliningis sollte es keine Unterschiede geben, soweit ich es einschätzen kann hab ich alle; jedenfalls alle die mir wichtig waren, bin Goblin ingi.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (20. Dezember 2010)

Sobald du 525 erreicht hast bekommst du keine Rezept proccs mehr. Spar dir also dein Gold um unnötige Items herzustellen, zumindest solange bis der Bug beseitigt ist


----------



## dfhkgjndfhk1 (30. Dezember 2010)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Sobald du 525 erreicht hast bekommst du keine Rezept proccs mehr. Spar dir also dein Gold um unnötige Items herzustellen, zumindest solange bis der Bug beseitigt ist



hast du irgendeine quelle für diese info? 

also laut GM ist das rezept sehr selten. finds allerdings ziemlich suspekt das ich als gnom-ingi nach ca 3 tagen basteln und dröflthausend verschlissenen goldstücken immernoch keinen procc hatte, während mein goblin-ingi gildenkollege das teil längst hat. ihm fehlt dafür der int-enchant, den ich wiederum habe... kA obs da nen zusammenhang gibt. jedenfalls beschweren sich auf wowhead ( http://www.wowhead.com/spell=82180#comments ) einige leute darüber. 



> I'm in the same boat, I've made at least 85 Electrified Ether as well as countless other items including bolts, bows, scopes, pets, goggles and volatile seaforium blastpacks since I reached 525 skill and I still haven't learned this. I filed a ticket and they said there was no known bugs with it and that I must be very unlucky.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. Januar 2011)

Hinter dem Basteln steckt halt ein Zufallsfaktor. Hab neulich mal einfach aus Spaß 40 Bolzen hergestellt und 2 Bastelrezepte bekommen. Mein Skill war zu dieser Zeit 495, kann also keine Aussage zu der Behauptung von oben machen dass man ab 525 keine Rezepte mehr bekommt, allerdings kann ich bestätigen dass die Bastelrezepte droppen können wenn man graue Items herstellt.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (7. Januar 2011)

Aus der Liste der Hotfixes:


> All eight of the Engineering discoveries are now able to be learned through crafting the Overpowered Chicken Splitter at max-level Engineering.



D.h. der Bug wurde gefixt und es ist jetzt auch mit nem Skill von 525 möglich die restlichen Rezepte proccen zu lassen. Glücklicherweise nicht nur mit der Waffe wie geschrieben, sondern mit allen Rezepten. Hab jetzt nach fast 1 Monat warten endlich die Int-vz durch mein 1. Ether bekommen


----------

